# are the same?



## Manny (Mar 24, 2011)

Hapkido and Hankido are the same? what are the diferences?

Manny


----------



## puunui (Mar 24, 2011)

Manny said:


> Hapkido and Hankido are the same? what are the diferences?




Hard to say since there are so many different styles of Hapkido, but Hankido is smoother and more flowing, due to the Aikido influence of Hankido's creater, GM MYONG Jae Nam.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 24, 2011)

Hankido seems to use BIG circles, going by the demo videos out there on the internet.  The same is not always the case with hapkido.


----------



## puunui (Mar 24, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Hankido seems to use BIG circles, going by the demo videos out there on the internet.  The same is not always the case with hapkido.




Hapkido has some big circle movements. I don't know if there are videos online of GM MYONG Jae Nam, but his style from what I remember was very flowing. In fact, the scene I have in my head is of he and his daughter doing a sort of Hapkido dancing routine. I watched that and I attempted to create something similar, a drill to practice counter attack hand techniques, or to do hand technique sparring. It is not true sparring in the sense that some cooperation is required, but everyone I show it to wants to learn it. My original Hapkido teacher studied with GM MYONG Jae Nam (and also GM KWON Tae Man, back in Incheon), so I have some of that in me as well.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 24, 2011)

puunui said:


> Hapkido has some big circle movements.



Definitely.  It's a rather diverse martial art with all sorts of people with different propensities still using the same hapkido name.  As a counter example, we can look at the late GM Bong Soo Han's group.  They seem to utilize smaller motion on the whole compared to hankido or even the aikido I practice.


----------



## puunui (Mar 24, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Definitely.  It's a rather diverse martial art with all sorts of people with different propensities still using the same hapkido name.  As a counter example, we can look at the late GM Bong Soo Han's group.  They seem to utilize smaller motion on the whole compared to hankido or even the aikido I practice.




I don't know why, but I tend to think of kicking when I think of GM Han, not so much hand techniques. GM Ji said that GM Han had beautifully smooth kicking techniques. That was his trademark or signature.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 25, 2011)

If I am not mistaken, Hankido also has forms which are based upon the Hangul alphabet, as does Hankumdo.

Daniel


----------

